
Apple’s Latest Product Is Privacy (2015) - cryptoz
http://recode.net/2015/06/12/apples-latest-product-is-privacy/
======
noir_lord
Need to buy an ipad for software testing and this week has made me feel a
little better about having to drop money on a product I don't really care
about.

Good on them.

